# Best Place to buy decorations, etc..?



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I like Dollar Tree and online Oriental Trading. They get you the staples. Now, to get the scarier masks and realistic props, you have to visit websites (well I do, my city has one or 2 decent prop shops, but they are HIGH). 

In this tough economy, I just can not add to my collection this year I'm afraid  I dream of coming upon a garage sale where some Halloween addict such as myself is selling all their stuff dirt cheap!  LOL


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Last year I bought lots of serving dishes/platters at Dollar Tree. They always have black serving pieces, plastic forks, spoons etc.


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

I love Oriental Trading for Halloween stuff. They have a ton and it's all dirt cheap, and you can get it all online. It's a good place to search for the basics.

-Karen


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree that the dollar store is the first place to check out. And go to a few of them. Buy all of your plates, etc there if you need them. No need to spend big money on halloween plates. Same with table coverings. 

Then pick out a few bouquets of silk flowers that you can spray paint black. 
After you have looked at every item in the store in a Halloween mindframe, it is ok to check out. 

Then try big lots, and tuesday morning before going to any of the bigger chain stores.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

One more vote for Dollar Tree. That's for the basics of serving plates and things like that. 

You can easily get fall garland and things like that there BUT make sure you check places like Michael's too because I got some garland that was longer and had more leaves there for not too much money.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Adding to what everyone else said - re-purpose, re-purpose, re-purpose. Depending on your theme, scour garage sales and thrift stores. A can of black spray paint or glitter is your new best friend. Also, search themes out on the internet. Websites like HGTV and Martha Stewart are absolutely priceless. Someone here also turned me on to Hostess with the Mostess? - Entertaining with a Modern Twist. Check that site as well for some good ideas for using cheap stuff well. Remember things like framing pictures off the internet in cheap or yard sale frames, etc etc.

Remember to look at themes other than Halloween. Sometimes just the "technique" they use will inspire you to do something absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I once again have to agree with my girl Pan! You would not believe the fabulous stuff I get from garage sales and thrift stores. The best old looking candleabras, fabulous frames, Even the flea market. I found two gorgeous gowns that I will make a costume out of at the Flea Market. Check out my profile page and click on my album. Those dresses were 8 and 9 dollars. Found great $40 dollar finials for $10 dollars at walmart that I changed for my cemetery, and get the best old lace and crochet table cloths that I dye dark grey to hand for curtains and use on tables. Can get those for a couple of bucks and bam instant spooky table cloth or window covering. you have to get into the habit of looking at things in a different way. Say to your self "What can this be" that will help out a lot good luck!!*


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Another place that I absolutely love... Walgreens. They have tons of Halloween stuff and it's generally on sale or buy 2 for $X type pricing.

Dollar Tree is fantastic, but I always check out Walgreens too.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I hit the Goodwill frequently for ball gowns and vintage dresses to make into costumes, glassware and serving pieces, tables & chairs, and the occasional "EUREKA!" find - last year it was director's chairs for my Hollywood themed party, this year I'm getting tea pots & tea cups for Wonderland. 

Also love Dollar Tree, the best of the dollar stores in my opinion. Right now they have glitter skulls, garlands, and some cool melamine tableware/serving pieces. As far as paper plates and the like they are good if you just need small numbers and are flexible on colors (not nearly the rainbow that Party City has). I often just get that stuff at Costco since we go through it so fast. 

I like Michaels but only when I have the 40% off coupon (I'm also a rewards member, so I get an additional 40% off item every time I go there, that was an AWESOME deal). 

For Fabric it's Joann's, and again I only buy things when they are 40% off - between the regular sales and the coupons, you can basically get anything 40% off if you are willing to wait a week or two. Joann's also clearances stuff out really early, last year I scooped up a ton of black & orange bowls BEFORE HALLOWEEN at 75% or more off. Also got my Bjork wig for under $5.

I pretty much avoid Target until after Halloween, they often have cute stuff but it's not cheap and no coupons. I've gotten some awesome day after deals though


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Another place that I absolutely love... Walgreens. They have tons of Halloween stuff and it's generally on sale or buy 2 for type pricing.
> 
> Dollar Tree is fantastic, but I always check out Walgreens too.


Have you seen anything out at Walgreens yet?


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> I hit the Goodwill frequently for ball gowns and vintage dresses to make into costumes, glassware and serving pieces, tables & chairs, and the occasional "EUREKA!" find - last year it was director's chairs for my Hollywood themed party, this year I'm getting tea pots & tea cups for Wonderland.
> 
> Also love Dollar Tree, the best of the dollar stores in my opinion. Right now they have glitter skulls, garlands, and some cool melamine tableware/serving pieces. As far as paper plates and the like they are good if you just need small numbers and are flexible on colors (not nearly the rainbow that Party City has). I often just get that stuff at Costco since we go through it so fast.
> 
> ...


Target is way over priced arent they? They have a great selection though but everything costs way too much!!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Dollar tree, definately. Sometimes dollar general will have things. Hobby Lobby has a lot of serving/kitchen (not disposable) type things, or at least the one out here does. And that way you would be able to reuse them for following years.


----------



## Leanan (Aug 6, 2009)

I picked up two, five skull candelabra's at HomeGoods yesterday ($12.99 each)... the base and branch arms are made of vertebrae... very cool and scary. They had lot's of stuff, but I have to limit what I buy now because we're running out of (okay, ran out of) storage space... unless I ditch all the Christmas stuff


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

dippedstix - a Michaels reward member? I go there all the time and I've never heard of this. Can you sign up online? I checked the website and couldn't find it. Do you get an actual card (like a petperks card at PetSmart?) For a while there, I was getting a coupon each week with each purchase but not any more. Thanks for any info. you can give me.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

BooBerrie said:


> dippedstix - a Michaels reward member? I go there all the time and I've never heard of this. Can you sign up online? I checked the website and couldn't find it. Do you get an actual card (like a petperks card at PetSmart?) For a while there, I was getting a coupon each week with each purchase but not any more. Thanks for any info. you can give me.



Hey BooBerrie- that was actually HeatherEve1234 that referrenced the Michaels reward member. I've never heard of it!!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I'll also say the Dollar Tree (dang, wish I hadn't sold that stock!!) and Big Lots. And I agree w/ Walgreens too, they've got good, inexpensive stuff.

And I think I went to a place called Halloween Town USA, last year. They seemed to have some good deals on props.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

dippedstix said:


> Have you seen anything out at Walgreens yet?


Nothing major yet. Most of them just have the barest beginnings of candy started. I did see one had in some small skull votive candle holders up on the overstock shelf.

If I see stuff in the overstock overhead areas, I drag it down (and have hubby put it back once I pick through it). I'm so awful.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BuyCostumes sometimes has nice party supply stuff under their Sale area. Look for the really marked down area stuff--Clearance and Blowouts. I know I've seen some of this in stores like Target. Hey, who cares if it's last year's disposable partyware. 

Tuesday Morning had some partyware in their Halloween section & some has been marked down. Double check their regular party section in case some got added there.

I also like Dollar Tree. Haven't seen much in this area at my Big Lots yet.


----------



## Becka382 (Sep 9, 2009)

I know this wont help you much now, but I buy all of my items after Halloween usually when they are on sale for 75% off. Walmart and Big Lots are known for having leftoever items for 90% off a couple weeks after Halloween. And I usually stock up on items Im not even sure if I will need next year, cause I know they will come in handy eveuntally.  

I find that ebay didnt offer as great as deals as Id thought. But I agree with everyone else, Dollar Tree baby! Imagintion gets alot of great things.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I usually hit the Dollar Tree, Big Lots, Oriental Trading and the Goodwill. Surprisingly, thrift stores sometimes have some really cool Halloween stuff or things that you can re-purpose. I also love Michael's and Ben Franklin but I really have to watch myself so I don't spend a ton of money there!


----------



## Skitzo88 (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol im so surprised that nobody said the 99c only stores,i think thats only california and NV tho, but still i always find kewl stuff there, I mean during halloween times they have a HALLOWEEN HEADQUARTERS banner up, thats gotta count for something right?


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I go to flea markets and yard sales during the off season (found some pretty neat things for dirt cheap). Also, Dollar Tree is awesome when it comes to cheap party supplies (those skull goblets are killer), and they sale sizable bags of candy for cheap.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I just scored some great deals at Good Will on Friday afternoon! Everything I got was new..
2 animated talking skull candy bowls (4.99 ea), 
Large orange gord for 1.99, (originally from Michaels for 10.00)
wine glasses (plastic with spider) 5 @ .30 cents each
I also picked up a large white sheet to cover the couch 2.49. I don't think this was new though. Anyway, can't beat that!!


----------

